# Seat Leon Technology 2014 clean & decontamination session



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

So, we managed to pick our new to us car a couple of weeks ago and I got half a chance to get cracked on with some work on it to get it more like the standards I expect  plan of attack with the time I had available and other things that were to be done as well (have the scree replaced & sell my other Leon) meant I'd not get any polishing done 

Friday night I manage do get a full wash done, debadge it and then give it a hit with tar & glue remover and fallout before some friends came around for tea

p.s them screwfix lights are well worth their money :lol:

Saturday morning 7:30AM I was back up and at it with plans for another quick wash over and then spend most of the morning the morning claying the paint before Autoglass came to fit me a new screen. fortunately, they didn't come while 10 o'clock which was just about enough time to the front end done with another quick wash and I ended up drying it while he was still setting up. This only left me the boot lid and rear bumper to do while he was fitting the window and avoided getting the screen wet too! 

No longer had he gone the buyer for the FR turned up pegging me back even further. Knowing I had to be done for 1:30PM I cracked the DA out to apply the glaze and then went over it with some Obsession Wax Dynasty (only managed to get 1 coat down)

My products used list looks like this:
Simoniz wash and wax shampoo
KKD blizzard snowfoam 
KKD brakeaway wheel cleaner 
AD just the tonic T&G remover
KKD FeRRUM fallout remover
Bilt Hamber medium clay
AD reaper drying towel
Demon Shine QD as a drying aid 
KKD regloss
Liquid Elements red pad 
Obsession Wax dynasty 
AF satin 
IPA @ 1:3
AngelWax H2GO

Here's a few pictures too as we all know these threads are useless without a mass of photo's so here you go 











































































just been told I'm home alone tonight too so hopefully the bits I wanted to correct will get done under the lights


----------



## guth99 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good job mate looking really nice.


----------



## brodders1979 (Apr 17, 2017)

Cracking job there mate and well worth the effort. Loving the use of the haribo tubs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great detail bud and the haribo idea is bloody brilliant.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking great that Lewis but be careful if you're wanting to do some more tonight as there's a lot of Sahara sand circulating in the air today covering cars with a light sprinkling of miniature abrasives!!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Looking great that Lewis but be careful if you're wanting to do some more tonight as there's a lot of Sahara sand circulating in the air today covering cars with a light sprinkling of miniature abrasives!!


I know Neil I've just checked the forecast properly, it's just about cleared here but like you say I don't think it's worth chancing it....... I'll just take the wheels off then and seal them for winter. I ain't sitting in the house watching trash on telly :lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Looking great Lewis! Welcome to the white car club!

How was regloss to use? Heard that gets a good rep

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Looking great Lewis! Welcome to the white car club!
> 
> How was regloss to use? Heard that gets a good rep
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Cheers Phil! It's certainly a nice change for me from black :lol:

Very easy once you get used to it, I've been using it around 2 years I'd guess now and find its best to apply/remove a couple of panels at a time instead of leaving for 7 mins which I think the bottle states as it can get a bit grabby after that, definitely one of the better filling glazes I've used tbh and does add something extra to the finish!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lovely car, do like those headlights! :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

so we didn't get any polishing done with the storm coming our way last night so decided on taking the wheels off for a proper clean and sealed them up

as you can see the fronts are ok and didn't need doing as they were only done Saturday 



yep they were minging on the backs, i'd be confident in saying they've never been cleaned in 40000 miles that they've covered 





and here's the weapons of choice for tonight

KKD brakeaway (non acidic wheel cleaner) diluted 1:10
KKD devils juice (acidic wheel cleaner) diluted 1:3
KKD FeRRUM (fallout remover) 
Autobrite Direct just the tonic ( tar & glue remover)



a quick hit of brakeaway got the thickest of the dirt off and left this





an hit with devils juice to get some of the more stubborn stuff off then left this



now time for FeRRUM to get to work









the wheels were then pretty clean tbh apart from some stubborn tar spots and glue from old wheel weights



then after a quick wash down and rinse we had clean wheels 







and finally all sealed up with an interesting product choice for wheels...... soft99 fusso coat, but I know it's very durable and I've always been intrigued to see if it will stand up to brake dust etc so I'll keep an eye on this one

anyway here they are all sealed up read to go back on 





and finally finished the tyres off with a coat of Obsession Wax nero 



I've only added photos of 2 wheels as they were all the same really so just got cracked on with the second lot without stopping for pictures  all in all it took me 2:45hrs from taking the first nut cover off to putting the last one back on which isn't a bad turn around time really imo


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice.... Just got rid of my 65 Leon Technology... Not replaced it yet as not found the "right" car

Couple of detailing videos on it

Last year's winter prep





New car detail


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

RandomlySet said:


> Nice.... Just got rid of my 65 Leon Technology... Not replaced it yet as not found the "right" car
> 
> Couple of detailing videos on it
> 
> ...


they are cracking cars really for what they are, have you been to test drive anything yet? I was looking at your thread just before you sold up :thumb:


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

really interested to see how the soft 99 does on the wheels


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, drove loads.... Think we're looking at either Hyundai (she likes i30 and Ioniq, I like the i40) or VW/Audi....

I'd like to have a saloon style car next, but it's a case of finding something within budget.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

RandomlySet said:


> Yeah, drove loads.... Think we're looking at either Hyundai (she likes i30 and Ioniq, I like the i40) or VW/Audi....
> 
> I'd like to have a saloon style car next, but it's a case of finding something within budget.


I guess it's about getting a good deal too! wouldn't you get a leon ST if you liked the i40? or what about an exeo as a saloon option?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I used to like the Exeo, but TBH, I've had a Seat for the best part of the last 15 years, so would like something different (although SWMBO does like the Ateca).


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

RandomlySet said:


> I used to like the Exeo, but TBH, I've had a Seat for the best part of the last 15 years, so would like something different (although SWMBO does like the Ateca).


ah right, understandable then! what about Volvo v40's?


----------



## Mrmojorisin007 (Aug 19, 2016)

chongo said:


> Great detail bud and the haribo idea is bloody brilliant.


I was looking at those tubs, what is there purpose ?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> ah right, understandable then! what about Volvo v40's?


Also on the list, again, it's pricing I think

Hopefully get a deal come November/December time


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Mrmojorisin007 said:


> I was looking at those tubs, what is there purpose ?


Detailing requires a lot of time and energy, and what better way to stop for an energy refuel by having Haribo's at the corner of each wheel!

Kidding ....... it's to prevent the hose snagging on tyres.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, like the attention to detail on the wheels matey.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mrmojorisin007 said:


> I was looking at those tubs, what is there purpose ?


Stops the hose trapping under the wheels


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Gixxer6 said:


> Detailing requires a lot of time and energy, and what better way to stop for an energy refuel by having Haribo's at the corner of each wheel!
> 
> Kidding ....... it's to prevent the hose snagging on tyres.


That's the fun bit munching all the haribos :lol: recycling at its finest with the tubs!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice motor this. Looking good now as it's getting scrubbed up to standard. I'm too lazy to do much detailing on a work night.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

c87reed said:


> Nice motor this. Looking good now as it's getting scrubbed up to standard. I'm too lazy to do much detailing on a work night.


It's a lovely motor tbf, if it wasn't for the insurance costs for the OH I'd have got an FR again as I miss the power from my mk2 already!

With the Mrs at work and the little one at her nana's it's oretty much one of the only chances I can get anything done uninterrupted, plus it keeps me out of the house too :lol:


----------



## Mrmojorisin007 (Aug 19, 2016)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Stops the hose trapping under the wheels


This changes everything ....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice results


----------

